# TPMS alarm won't stop!



## tonalynn (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a 2005 Nissan Murano, SL AWD. I've been having problems with the TPMS for awhile now. Doesn't matter if the tires are new (they are) balanced and aligned (they are) or when they were serviced (new tires put on last fall).

In warm weather, the warning light stays on. 

In cold weather (below 55 degrees) the alarm will beep EVERY time I start and drive the car, even if it's only been shut off for 10 minutes. The alarm is a loud, steady beep that last for 10 seconds. And it does this FOUR TIMES. Every time. 

The tires are fine and so is the pressure. I can't seem to get this problem to stop, even when the sensors have been reset. Having to listen to 40 seconds of that stupid alarm out of every 1st minute I'm driving is making me insane. 

Is there ANY way to just disable the beep? Not the monitor itself, or even the warning light. Just the dammed beep. Anyone?


----------



## ziggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

There has to be an issue with the system it self if it's been reset and it still does it. Check your car manual about the menu and turning it off but I don't think so. I'm afraid to say but it might be a dealership kind of thing.


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

Does it flash then stay steady on. Or does the light stay steady on right from the start. If it blinks first then goes steady, they need to be reprogrammed, or you have a bad sensor code and the dealership just keeps on reprogramming it and sending you on your way. It will turn back on again if that happens. When they reprogram the sensors back to the car, the hand held devise that they use will show the code for what tire and tire pressures. If your light is steady right from start up. Then you have pressure issues, or you have a sensor that is telling the BCM a wrong tire pressure. I have seen that. I have also seen a bad BCM not be able to read the sensors correctly.


----------



## KSagal (Feb 18, 2014)

*Similar problem*

I just got my 2003 Murano, and I love it.

I do have a bad sensor however, at least I think so.

I have looked for a way to turn off the alarm, but did not find it in my 2003 paperwork. I used the menu in the trip section, and get to the actual tire pressure that the sensors are reporting, and intermittantly get a blank value on one tire.

This is why I thought there is a bad sensor. Problem is, the book says that the 4 values listed are not in any particular order. 

1. How do I figure out which tire has the weak or bad sensor (It works sometime)

2. Is there a battery or something in the sensor on the wheel that can be replaced?

Any advise is welcome.


----------



## ziggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

No battery and they have started replacing the sensor with every tire change. You can take it up to most any tire shop Goodyear firestone discount and they can test and recalibrate the system.


----------

